# Sonic The Hedgehog 2 (2022)



## Dead2009 (Feb 2, 2022)

I didnt see a thread for this so, who's excited? Hopefully it's as good as the first one.​


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 16, 2022)

FINAL TRAILER!!!



I will waiting!


----------



## urbanman2004 (Mar 16, 2022)

Looking forward to this movie


----------



## sombrerosonic (Mar 16, 2022)

Now, im a sega addict and im lovin this, Im going to see the movie for my birthday


----------



## TomRiddle (Mar 16, 2022)

Hopefully this will usher in a new era where video game movies are actually taken as serious to the general public with quality that adheres to the source material.


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 7, 2022)

Saw it last night at an early screening. It was a blast! Personally I'm more a fan of the first movie, as I think it toed the line between "kids movie" and "family movie" a bit better. There's some stuff in 2 that was more overtly for kids, but there was still plenty of fun for everyone. Idris Elba absolutely steals the show in every scene he has. 

That said, Sega/Sonic diehards will probably like it way more than the first movie. The chemistry and interactions between each character are superb. Every character's personality is fully on display and accurate, brought to the big screen in fully glory. And there's a ton of easter eggs that will have me picking the film apart for days when I pick up the Blu-Ray. Definitely a worthy sequel!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 22, 2022)

Sonic the Hedgehog 3 is coming soon with...






PROJECT SHADOW IS COMING NOW!!


----------



## sombrerosonic (Apr 22, 2022)

AsPika2219 said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog 3 is coming soon with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid sonic lore here, Shadow was suppose to be the cure to std's to save his child from *Neuro-Immune Deficiency Syndrome. *


----------



## bazamuffin (Apr 22, 2022)

Went to watch it in 4DX and it was super enjoyable


----------



## Jaykora (Jun 30, 2022)

Definitely one of my new favorite movies. Probably the best video game movie there is unless i’m forgetting any specifics.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 30, 2022)

Jaykora said:


> Definitely one of my new favorite movies. Probably the best video game movie there is unless i’m forgetting any specifics.


Super Mario Bros come on


----------



## urbanman2004 (Jul 1, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Super Mario Bros come on


I think the new animated Super Mario Bros movie being voiced by Chris Pratt (which has been delayed) should top that one


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 1, 2022)

Jaykora said:


> Definitely one of my new favorite movies. Probably the best video game movie there is unless i’m forgetting any specifics.



Detective Pikachu, the first Sonic the Hedgehog. Honorable mention to Need for Speed.


----------



## Jaykora (Jul 3, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Detective Pikachu, the first Sonic the Hedgehog. Honorable mention to Need for Speed.


Didn’t even know need for speed had a movie. Might check it out then.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Jul 4, 2022)

Jaykora said:


> Didn’t even know need for speed had a movie. Might check it out then.


The guy who played Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad stars in it; the movie released shortly after his stint on BB ended.


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2022)

I thought the Fast & Furious franchise was the Need For Speed movie   

And the best video game movie is Dead Or Alive


----------



## Dead2009 (Jul 20, 2022)

I heard the Need for Speed movie was pretty bad.


----------



## Wheels35 (Aug 13, 2022)

Was definitely a fan of this, especially after the first one being such a surprise knockout for me


----------



## Dead2009 (Aug 25, 2022)

Bought it the day it came out on Bluray. Aww yeah.


----------

